

The OS X window manager for humans - sdegutis
https://github.com/evanescence/appgrid

======
sdegutis
I could never get into any Window Manger for Mac OS X. They seem to be stuck
on the idea of just moving your windows to sides or corners of the screen.

AppGrid is the first and only one I could actually use without it being
annoying.

